# Networking , USA



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Networking means we don't have to discuss only the weather, but you could, as it effects others in your network.

Do you have any 9's?



We have moderate snow falling at the moment
How is next Tues shaping up for you?

I dont think my plow truck will start.
it's been siting scene the beginning of the month?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1983404 said:


> Networking means we don't have to discuss only the weather, but you could, as it effects others in your network.
> 
> Do you have any 9's?
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone wants to "Network" with you.............:laughing:


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

Sno, what's a 9's ??


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

SnoFarmer;1983404 said:


> Do you have any 9's?


Go fish......


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Does the USA mean that are friends from the north aren't invited.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't see this one lasting long.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Defcon 5;1983467 said:


> I don't think anyone wants to "Network" with you.............:laughing:


You say that like its a bad thing.
You might be surprised,
Some may take me to seriously & I may come off a bit gruff,
But then there are more folks that I to " network" with.



Freshwater;1983469 said:


> Sno, what's a 9's ??


One more that a 8 & less than a 10.



jrs.landscaping;1983472 said:


> Go fish......


Ahhh
I'll pickup 2



LapeerLandscape;1983476 said:


> Does the USA mean that are friends from the north aren't invited.


My bad and short sidedness. 
In my rush to include everyone, I left the kanooks out.



John_DeereGreen;1983521 said:


> I don't see this one lasting long.


Do any of them?

There is a " disturbance" heading our way for tues night,( 3"-7")
Any one else see or hear anything?


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

SnoFarmer;1983563 said:


> You say that like its a bad thing.
> You might be surprised,
> Some may take me to seriously & I may come off a bit gruff,
> But then there are more folks that I to " network" with.
> ...


Ah I get it now!! I must have missed it because 7 ate 9!!!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Freshwater;1983625 said:


> Ah I get it now!! I must have missed it because 7 ate 9!!!!!


I stand corrected, 9 is food for 7 .


----------



## bdryer (Sep 26, 2011)

Well this should be interesting! I wonder if this can get anyone and everyone posting something. No cliques, no put downs, just honest conversation. 

In my opinion, we are all in this business for a reason. Just because I'm not as big (or small) as some of you, or because I don't agree with how you may do something, doesn't mean that I don't respect you as a business person, or that I can't learn something from you.

I look forward to seeing what happens here...........................


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I will be happy to take care of your accounts all summer if you will cover me all next winter.

Salting included. I can set you up with a contract. And...I do zero tolerance. And slip and falls are for .........

As for the 9's....they are half way there.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How's the frozen dog poop cleanup going?

Sunny and 53*.

Maybe snow and rain Tuesday night.


----------

